# Update 20g Tank



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Update: *3/08/05*

Well, I wanted to divide up the hairgrass since I was told that if I do they'll grow more faster so I took the big clumps and seperated them into smaller pieces. There are currently 21 mini bunches of hairgrass, 3 rows of 7. Hoping for it to start growing and fill in all the empty spots making the whole bottom floor carpeted with hairgrass. I had extras left over and didn't want more in the tank to I sold the rest and toss out some that were turning brown.

It looks kind of plan at the moment, I should be taking out the tetra whisper 60 soon also, will be getting the Ehiem 2213 Classic.

Enjoy!


----------



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

It's cute, but needs to grow... right now it looks like hair plugs...

-MT


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Are you adding rock or wood?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

No rock or wood at the moment. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

An aquascape such as this really needs a strong rockscape or driftwood arrangement. Otherwise, the aquarium will have no character and look like a bunch of hairgrass.

Have you tried sloping your substrate from front to back? This is another technique which can be used in these types of tanks to good effect:










Carlos


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

With a sloping SS such as that, is it gravel or whatever from top to bottom, or is it built around a buried rock or something? I ask because it SEEMS like you would run the risk of the SS becoming aerobic? (I think thats right)


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

hey,

in my opinion, your hair grass can be economised by using lesser filaments per bunch. It seems that they grow faster when they are in small bunches of 5, plus it can make the amt of hairgrass you have, cover a lot more.

regards


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I usually separate hairgrass into the smallest pieces I can, even as small as three to four strands and plant it this way. Like gregorsamsa said, it seems to grow and spread much faster that way.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have not thought about sloping the substrate although it would be a good idea. Yes, I may and will try to seperate the bunch into smaller bunches and fill in the whole ground on the weekend. 

Tsunami - That tank looks great, although adding rocks and driftwood could limit the space needed for the angels. I'll have to think about it and see what I could figure out.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Jdin,

You should not be considering angelfish for a 20g aquarium. It is simply too small for full grown specimens, and it will ruin the appearance of your layout (too big, will make your tank seem smaller). 

I suggest sticking to a tetra, rasbora, Pseudomogil rainbowfish, and the like.

Carlos


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Who said it was a 20g long?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Alright, I now seperated the hairgrass into smaller sections and it only took about 2 of the bunches for it to fill the whole tank. I added a piece of driftwood with moss attached to it in the middle of the tank also. It looks so much better.

What should I do with the left over hairgrass? There are like 20 bunches left.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Plant it.  If you have it use it, it will make the tank fill in much faster. Divide the clumps into 4-5 plantlets and plant these. The more you plant, the more you seperate the bunches, the more it will fill in.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't think theres any more room without affecting the ones that are already planted, but i'll try my best to fill in a bit moore.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Either way, a 20g long or 20g high are too small for full grown angelfish. They really need at least a ~40g, in my opinion. And even in that size tank, I wouldn't keep more than two. 

I hope you were joking.

Carlos


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, I am only keeping two, which is a pair. Don't get me wrong, i'm with you too, but I've been hearing so many people say that a 20g high is enough for a pair of angels. I just researched a bit on angels, and came upon angels plus and they recommended a 20g high. I probably won't keep the angels for ever, I might exchange them in a couple months after keeping them.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

if it's as small as a nickel and you change it every few month and leave ONLY those two angels in there it might be fine, not recommended.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I am not sure, it is critical at the moment, I need something to help with any algae problems. It's going to be a long decision when picking stocks for my tank.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Updates!*

Well after getting a couple of advice, i've changed the layout of my 20g tank. Here is how it looks ...


----------

